# Is anyone else sick of Jason Ellis(Especially since we lost the Punk station)?



## Mikey1969

Pre-merger, I LOVED the Punk station on Sirius, it and Boneyard(Or whatever they called it at the time) were my two most favorite channels, throw a little Underground Garage in, and that was almost my entire day.


Then the merger comes, and I'm stuck with Faction as a replacement to the Punk station, what a piece of garbage, it's a metal station with rap, and every once in awhile a punk song thrown in, this is NOT the same as a dedicated punk rock station, and even a Sirius exec should be able to recognize that...


But I learned to mix in a little Faction during the day, and every once in awhile, I got a ping for a song I had stored, and it would be on Faction, and all was good.


Then Jason Ellis came along. At first for a couple of hours in the afternoon, I could listen to him, and he was funny, eventually I got tired of him and listened to music.


Now, however, it seems like the D-Bag is on the station 23 hours a day. On my way to work, if I check out Faction, he's on, while I'm at work, he's on, on my way home, he's on. I listen about 9 hours a day, and the other day was the first time in a LONG time that I checked the station and he wasn't on there.


Does Faction actually play music anymore, or are they like MTv now, where it's like a 1 hour block in the middle of the night? Personally, I'm sick of the dude and think there are plenty of talk stations already, does anyone else think they should just accept life and move him to an actual talk station, because that's ALL he does, talk, talk, talk...


----------



## tighr

You think that's bad, SiriusXM has decided to feature Ellis replays on Stars Too as a "Showcase" program. They're trying real hard to shove him down everyone's throat. They should either keep him on Faction or just move him to Stars Too permanently. One or the other.


I listen to Covino & Rich on Stars Too, but it seems like every time I try to tune in, Ellis is on instead.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

I was pissed when they cancelled the Punk station. Considering all the other crap on the stations that no one listens to, they could have easily found an extra channel to broadcast the punk channel. I haven't listened to Ellis for several months so I was unaware of his "airwave takeover" I can only handle him in small doses, maybe 1-2 hours a week collectively. He's funny as f**k on Howard Stern though.


----------



## Pat6366

I agree he sucks. I hate when I tune in to catch an O&A replay and its him on their instead.


----------



## jonvall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pat6366* /forum/post/21062404
> 
> 
> I agree he sucks. I hate when I tune in to catch an O&A replay and its him on their instead.



Listening to O&A was your first mistake!


----------



## Walkin91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pat6366* /forum/post/21062404
> 
> 
> I agree he sucks. I hate when I tune in to catch an O&A replay and its him on their instead.



You must be a O&A fan... SiriusXM is a fairly structured company that sticks to their schedules. If your tuning in for a O&A replay and you get Ellis its your own damn fault for tuning in at the wrong time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonvall* /forum/post/21083876
> 
> 
> Listening to O&A was your first mistake!



I agree. I've tried listening to O&A and i just cant take it.


I was also disappointed when they dropped the punk station but i like the random songs they mix in on Faction.


The thing with Ellis is his show has alot.. of off days. I can listen for a couple days and almost want to stop listening and then comes the 1 hour of a show where I cant stop listening.


----------



## blairtruck

i listen to ellis every day it sucks that he has so many replay days now.


----------



## fuddvd

O&A took a bit of listening to before they grew on me,Ron and Fez were the same. Now they are a everyday listen when driving and I do that for a living(OTR Driver). Howard Stern is hit and miss depending on if he is even there,but when he is good, he is very good.

Jason Ellis I have tried listening to but I haven't really connected to him like the others. Now with podcasts I don't even try to find new talk programming on sat. radio,and if I didn't have a lifetime sub I cant even say I would stay for the guys I listen to now.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonvall* /forum/post/21083876
> 
> 
> Listening to O&A was your first mistake!



hoo hoo Robin, I see this ****** still posts here.


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walkin91* /forum/post/21237275
> 
> 
> You must be a O&A fan... SiriusXM is a fairly structured company that sticks to their schedules. If your tuning in for a O&A replay and you get Ellis its your own damn fault for tuning in at the wrong time.



Sorry my world doesn't revolve around the programming schedule of Sirius/XM.


----------



## jonvall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pat6366* /forum/post/21374493
> 
> 
> hoo hoo Robin, I see this ****** still posts here.




Looks like somebody's a bit sensitive about their hero's!



March on......drone!


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonvall* /forum/post/21469374
> 
> 
> Looks like somebody's a bit sensitive about their hero's!
> 
> 
> 
> March on......drone!



So I post something regarding the fact that I listen to O&A and you post a slam but I'm the drone/hero worshiper. You might have that a bit backwards.


----------



## jonvall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pat6366* /forum/post/21485284
> 
> 
> So I post something regarding the fact that I listen to O&A and you post a slam but I'm the drone/hero worshiper. You might have that a bit backwards.



Above is what you said....this is what I hear "Blah Blah Blah...I'm an O&A drone....Blah Blah Blah".


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonvall* /forum/post/21539224
> 
> 
> Above is what you said....this is what I hear "Blah Blah Blah...I'm an O&A done....Blah Blah Blah".



You know what, you're right, and your awesome, intelligent methods of persuasion have convinced me that I have been listening to the wrong show for all these years. I'm going to listen to Howie starting tomorrow.


----------



## Pat6366

Ok, nevermind I tried he sucks and Jonvall's an ass. Back to O&A.


----------



## chadcash

Yes! Hate the Jason Ellis show! Pretty much like everything else about Faction.

I call the JE show The Jocky & ****-wickle show. Hate his voice, is crappy accent, his conversation, and his ***** sidekick. Get 'em gone!


----------

